# best foods to snack on whilst cutting?



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

What are the best foods to snack on whilst cutting? Iam currently on a low carb, high protein diet. Thanks.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Nuts maybe one idea? Beef jerky?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd snack on JawD's avi:lol:

Otherwise nuts, beef jerky, pepperami's if you don't mind a bit of fat


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sugar free jelly, home-made diet coke lollies :beer:


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

nuts, I eat 1oz of cashew nuts as a snack which is about a handful if you dont have scales


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Sugar free jelly, home-made diet coke lollies :beer:


Diet coke lollies what an idea is it a simple as feezinf diet coke in a mould or is there more to it?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty much matey! You can get moulds from poundland or other various bric-a-brac shops. Its a psychological thing to have something sweet that you are 'eating' - plus there's the best part of no calories!


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Pretty much matey! You can get moulds from poundland or other various bric-a-brac shops. Its a psychological thing to have something sweet that you are 'eating' - plus there's the best part of no calories!


Thats the winner Im off shopping at dinner time!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Sugar free jelly, home-made diet coke lollies :beer:


Eat the jellys all the time  thank you soo much for the lollies idea, would have never thought of that !


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

You're welcome guys!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great idea, can make protein lollies aswel, carly thompson put on here how to do it.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive found when eating sugar free products they are often made with artificial sweetners, such as aspartame, im pretty sure when i have any of these sweeteners they make me bloated. Ive read a few articals suggesting this too so watch out..


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Conversely Joe, Aspartame gets a bad name but there are plenty of articles to suggest that it has few negative impacts on the body. Ultimately, if you don't respond well to diet coke, Fanta Zero etc etc then my idea won't work for you, but if you are OK then something like this can be a mental boost when dieting hard.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

i found sardines to be a good snack, 25g protien and its oily fish, for like 50p cant go wrong


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

What ever you can fit in your macros for the day is best.

I used sardines/mackeral/nuts/rice cakes with peanut butter ect..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Celery cucumber salad.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

oj0 said:


> Sugar free jelly, home-made diet coke lollies :beer:


mate nice one for the lollie idea, perfect weather hear to have them too!!

reps for u bro.


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

cashews, almonds, whole nuts any more recommendations folks


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Nuts are a poor choice when dieting (unless you're on keto). They're calorie dense and very easy to overeat.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

double cream on cottage cheese, tastes like death but does the trick


----------

